# كل شىء عن التناضح العكسي من شرح وتصميم وتركيب وتشغيل وحلول المشاكل وطرق الغسيل



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظرا لكثرة أسئلة الأخوة الأعزاء عن التناضح العكسي
ما هو النتاضح العكسي؟ ما طريقة عمله؟ ما هي المعالجة الأولية؟ كيف أصمم وحدة تناضح؟ ما هي طريقة التركيب؟ ما هي كيفية المتابعة والتشغيل؟ عندي مشكلة ما حلها؟ كيفية تركيب محاليل الغسيل؟ ما هي تعاريف المصطلحات الخاصة بمعالجة المياه؟ عندي تغيير بحالة الأغشية وأريد معرفة السبب؟

أقدم لكم كل الإجابات عن تلك الأسئلة موضحة باستفاضة في ملف واحد خاص بشركة فيلمتك باللغة الانجليزية ومرفق للإستفادة
أي استفسار أو أسئلة أرجو طرحها وسأقوم بالرد عليها قدر الإمكان
وأرجو المعذرة حال التأخر بالرد نظرا لظروف العمل

للتحميل

حجم الملف 33.7 ميجابايت

ولا تنسوني ووالداي من صالح دعاءكم​


----------



## owies (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

وإياك إن شاء الله
وألف شكر على المرور


----------



## marygree (24 يناير 2013)

thank you
nice


----------



## سمير السكندرى (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

الأخ *marygree والأخ سمير شكرا على المرور والرد*


----------



## amroaboaly (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد رزق (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamad mouayad (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز ورحم الله والديك


----------



## emadabdullah (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكور عن كل حرف اسهمت في نشره


----------



## huawe (18 يونيو 2013)

emadabdullah قال:


> مشكور عن كل حرف اسهمت في نشره



كل الشكر


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng.Toti (12 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت لدي عدة استفسارات
1-هل يوجد كود خاص لتصميم محطة تناضح عكسي ؟
2- عند تصميم محطة يجب اضافة نظام غسيل للاغشية (flushing system for membranes ) سؤالي كم يجب ان تكون قيمة TDS المسموح بها لعدم اضافة هذا النظام وذلك لتقليل التكلفة ؟وهل يوجد كود لذلك ؟


----------



## الشاهين ابوحازم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مسكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد كيميست (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## ahmed omer (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed.ellaboudy (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## mody02002 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير انت ووالديك


----------



## Ibra2014 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير و جعل الله والديك من اهل الجنه


----------



## ابو حمزة التلي (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد يس (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت يا اخي الكريم


----------



## waelazzaz (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (22 يناير 2015)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي


----------



## جمال بشر (17 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد جاسم (3 أبريل 2015)

متشكر


----------



## عبدالغفار القابسي (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير
اريد السؤال هل من الممكن صناعة الاغشية بمواد طبيعية كلحاء بعض الاشجار او غير ذلك من المواد البسيطة
شكرا


----------



## سيف كاطع (3 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا يااستاذ


----------



## yousefegyp (29 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله الف خير​
​


----------



## refaiy22 (20 أكتوبر 2017)

nice


----------



## yousefegyp (1 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا ربنا يباركلك


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (29 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (22 يونيو 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------

